# Batch Script to Modify Terminal Settings



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

As jjz first discovered here, the default Windows terminal settings can sometimes cause interactive scripts like tweak.sh not to run properly. Attached is a batch script to modify telnet settings on Windows PC's to fix that problem. The script is based on kewashi's observations here, and it modifies your registry values for CRLF, TermType, and BSASDEL. To run it, just copy it to your PC and double-click on it. I'm going to imbed this into the Zipper batch file, so we never see these CRLF problems again. If you telnet to your Tivo frequently, I suggest ditching the Windows terminal altogether, and using a free terminal emulator like Tera Term.


----------



## kewashi (Mar 11, 2006)

rbautch said:


> As jjz first discovered here, the default Windows terminal settings can sometimes cause interactive scripts like tweak.sh not to run properly. Attached is a batch script to modify telnet settings on Windows PC's to fix that problem. The script is based on kewashi's observations here, and it modifies your registry values for CRLF, TermType, and BSASDEL. To run it, just copy it to your PC and double-click on it. I'm going to imbed this into the Zipper batch file, so we never see these CRLF problems again. If you telnet to your Tivo frequently, I suggest ditching the Windows terminal altogether, and using a free terminal emulator like Tera Term.


Very cool!!! Thanks for implementing my concepts in an easy to use script. It feels good to have made a small contribution to the zipper...


----------



## Ilovetorecord2 (Mar 21, 2000)

Have a bit of a problem as I could not find the info I needed so I used the bat file and now I cannot telnet into my tivo. 

It seems windows has taken over my telent service and when I log it I only get the directory where I am at. I did see microsoft telent but it said to hit any key and when I do I am at my directory.

Any way to undo the bat as I found the info for telnet I need to (telnet, unset crlf, o IP.

Anyhow my putty closes on me as soon as it opens so I have no way to telnet into my tivo since I used the bat.

Its my screwup.

Thanks.


----------

